# VAG COM error 01315 Transmission Control Module HELP ANYONE?



## Andrewh (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi
Currently own a VW Bora(Jetta) 2002 24v v6
Recently ran VagCom and it came up with the following :
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J5 920 926 A 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02
Coding: 05414
Shop #: WSC 00000
WVW?????REMOVED??????? VW???REMOVED???
1 Faults Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Faults Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
Cleared the codes down but they very shortly reappeared after taking the car for a run.
Anyone any ideas?
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAG COM error 01315 Transmission Control Module HELP ANYONE? (Andrewh)*

Does this car even have an auto trans? If not, the problem is that the Gateway *thinks* it does (incorrect coding).
-Uwe-


----------



## Andrewh (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: VAG COM error 01315 Transmission Control Module HELP ANYONE? (Uwe)*

No the car is 6 speed manual.
Just some more info.
The Haldex 4wd ecu was exchanged at a dealer last week under warranty thank god as the billw as close to £1000 fitted, this was for the same reason.
Noticed that the car seems to not have its smoothe gear change like previous, especially lower gears 1st 2nd and 3rd. Seems to clunk and hesitate.
Also when approaching a juntion on the road, in gear, but no accelerator the car seems to be holding back. Almost if something is attached to the back if the car really trying to pull it backwards.
Not sure if these are related?
If it is because the car has been coded wrong is this something that can be rectified and being coded wrong would this explain the syptoms above or not?
Thanks for the prompt response
cheers
Andrew


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

Unfortunately I've hade the same 01315 on the same two modules since several years. 
Golf IV V6 4motion '00 (manual gearbox + Haldex) 
I had another Kombi+weg before but it had the same problem. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 846 FX 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V20 
Coding: 11110 
1 Fault Found: 
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
1 Fault Found: 
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

DanielT said:


> Unfortunately I've hade the same 01315 on the same two modules since several years.
> Golf IV V6 4motion '00 (manual gearbox + Haldex)
> I had another Kombi+weg before but it had the same problem.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car with our current release: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

Both Dana and the Ross-Tech label file suggested to code the unit with the same code again. This refreshed the can gateway and got rid of the fault codes.

Thank you!


----------

